# Help!



## zoom (Jun 22, 2005)

I just registered to community college at food and hospitalization department.
I haven't decide what to specialize. My main concern is may be I am too old
to start a new proffession. I am 39. Because I don't have any experience in this field other than my kitchen so I feel no budy will hire me with out experience at this age. I am more than willing to start at any level in the kitchen. My othe concern is which has a better job opportunity, pastry or cooking?
I appreciate for any idea,comment,suggestion
Thank you!


----------



## souswee (Jun 26, 2005)

I decided that after almost 20 years working as a carpenter that I was sick of it, so I quit my job and was sitting in a LCB classroom 2 weeks later. It's never to late as they say, and if you're doing something that doesn't really make you happy then you are screwing yourself. 
I think that being more experienced in the work force will give you an advantage when you look for a job in a kitchen, they are going to know that you're less likely to call off work because you stayed out all night drinking.
As far as pastry or cooking... there are lots of jobs for both here in Chicago, breads are really selling as well as pastries.
Best of luck to you


----------



## zoom (Jun 22, 2005)

Thank you so much for your input.
I am in texas.


----------



## sucrechef (Sep 1, 2005)

Zoom -- 

The most important part of the decision isn't which side of the kitchen will have more opportunity...a good cook/chef can always find a job. The whole point is to love what you do. Are you more passionate about savory or pastry and which mindset fits you more. Yes, there generally is a difference between Pastry Chefs and Executive Chefs, but of course there are exceptions to every rule.


----------



## frozen chef (Sep 9, 2005)

Its never to late to start, my suggestion is to go to culinary school, but don't be to particular about which side of the kitchen you want to be on, there are so many opportunities everywhere in the kitchen. But you will find what you love the most and then learn all you can about that field.
I won't say good luck, because it don't believe its going to be luck, its going to be skill.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I'll never tell you the sweet side is way better then the hot side  
Where in Texas are you?
Pan


----------



## zoom (Jun 22, 2005)

I am in Dallas,Texas
I want you to tell me penni


----------



## zoom (Jun 22, 2005)

I am in Dallas,Texas
I want you to tell me penni! I go to El centro.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Zoom,
Good program. We have a young lady who graduated the Pastry/Baking program there and has been with us 4 yrs. It would probably be better to talk to her. We are on Sherry Ln. Stop by.
Panini


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Boy if that were only true. I hear what you're saying and I agree to some extent, however as a blanket statement I gotta tell you in this business if only that was completely true. :beer:


----------

